

HTML5 Pong with 0 lines of javascript - snikch
http://cssdeck.com/labs/css3-pong-with-scoring

======
snikch
And the write-up from the author: [http://www.sitepoint.com/css3-pong-insane-
things-to-do-with-...](http://www.sitepoint.com/css3-pong-insane-things-to-do-
with-css/)

